# Heart in my Throat



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got notice that I have to appear in court and testify. My stbx did not respond to the divorce papers. So, if he shows up and I am praying he doesn't, he can do or say nothing to the judge. This will be my time to tell the judge the amount of debt he has put me in and have to prove it. He is a dead beat so I am trying to get the monies to come directly out of his pay check so I have control and make sure the payments are made. Once paid, I will deed him the time share. 

This scares the pants off me Please say a prayer that he doesn't show up on Monday. I'm not sure I wouldn't take a swing at him and get myself in trouble.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck! No hitting in the court.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Good luck! No hitting in the court.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I know but it sure would be fun


----------

